# Back at A&M



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine's right front wrist, and leg swelled to twice its normal size, after yesterday's hunt. She was normal in the field, but a hour after ending the hunt it started. 
Made the trip to A&M, with her. Yesterdays xrays looked good. She spent the night, so they could tap the joint this morning. She's not in extreme pain, and should get to come home today. We likely won't know the full pathology reports for a couple of days.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yikes pretty driven hunting girl. i was hoping it was all gone. sending ESP for her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So far all the test results look good. Still have to wait on the culture, and Bartonella test results. It could just be a soft tissue injury. Just with her medical history, we needed to rule those things out. She's back home this evening.

PS
I found out today she has her very own fan club at the Veterinary Clinic.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad she's back home and hoping for the best on the test results.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So far it's leaning toward it being a soft tissue injury. She will be on rest for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope she heals up well.
She's a pretty little girl


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

All tests came back negative. 
Swelling has went down by 80%, and she's feeling good. 
Now I just have to keep this highly driven wild child on rest for the next week. Then introduce light exercise, and see how she does.
She has started to do her 5 ft vertical leaps, to protest the no run rules.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

That is great news. And good luck keeping her calm, or i should say sending u all the strength lol.


----------

